# Are these glass scales compatible?



## smoky4712 (Feb 28, 2021)

I found these scales on Amazon in various sizes reasonably priced and the have good reviews. Just wondering if they are compatible. I am looking at the
pre assembled with the box to go with these.
I kinda want to order everything, so its here ready to go as soon as I put the mill back together.
   Also I was looking at Tablet holders. there is an Amazon basics that I think I can mount directly to the existing arm.






						Amazon.com: Mophorn 1 Axis Lathe Linear Scale 50mm with Accuracy 0.0002" Optical Length Precision Linear Scale Aluminum Body for Mill Milling Lathe Machine with Accessories (50mm(2")): Home Improvement
					

Buy Mophorn 1 Axis Lathe Linear Scale 50mm with Accuracy 0.0002" Optical Length Precision Linear Scale Aluminum Body for Mill Milling Lathe Machine with Accessories (50mm(2")): Digital Calipers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: Amazon Basics Adjustable Tablet/iPad Mount Holder - for Microphone Stand and Music Stand: Musical Instruments
					

Buy Amazon Basics Adjustable Tablet/iPad Mount Holder - for Microphone Stand and Music Stand: Stands - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ycroosh (Feb 28, 2021)

These look like generic Chinese Glass scales. Those prices are suspiciously low, though. If this isn't some sort of creative scam, glass scales at around $50 is a bit of a game-changer.

I ordered the table holder from your link, so I'll let you know how it works (I need one to hack into a car iPad mount).

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## fursphere (Mar 1, 2021)

At that price, I'd almost be willing to risk it.   But its amazon - so you can return easily anyway if there is a problem.


----------



## ycroosh (Mar 1, 2021)

I agree about Amazon being safe, but this whole deal smells very suspicious to me. A few things that stand out:
1. Price difference between 4" and 40" is only $5 (10%). That is hightly unusual
2. The used is registered in China, but estimated delivey is March 5-11 for me
3. The claim these are dual lip and the elecronics look like those from "good" scales. I haven't seen any sub-$100 with that circuit.
4. There are very few reviews and one is clearly VERY fake.

I'd try them, but woudn't be shocked if this is somthing goes south.


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 1, 2021)

That is what I was thinking . It's Amazon I could always send them back. 
   I don't think I have ever had to send anything back that wasn't broken during shipping. That said, it almost looks too good to be true.
    I may be the guinea pig and order them when I'm ready so I will have ample time to return if need be. Take one for the teem so to speak. And if Yuri wants to take a look at them I'm just down the road we could meet up somewhere, or I could bring them over so you could test them. If they are good it may put some people over the edge.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 1, 2021)

For a 3 axis DRO that would be about the same price from aliexpress-might get them faster from Amazon and could be returned much easier.
I bought both my 3 axis for the mill and the 2 axis for the lathe from aliexpress and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Unlogic (Mar 5, 2021)

I've ordered these very same scales from an eBay seller in Europe and I'm planing to use them with the Wireless DRO Adapter for Glass and Magnetic Scales V2 board. I'll report back on how they work as soon as they arrive.


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 5, 2021)

Unlogic said:


> I've ordered these very same scales from an eBay seller in Europe and I'm planing to use them with the Wireless DRO Adapter for Glass and Magnetic Scales V2 board. I'll report back on how they work as soon as they arrive.


Thank you.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 12, 2021)

I just ordered the TouchDRO v2 package.    About to pull the trigger on these Amazon scales for my bench mill.

Has anyone else got these glass scales up and running yet?  

EDIT:  I went ahead and ordered a set (X/Y/Z).  I'll post my results back here when everything arrives.


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 12, 2021)

fursphere said:


> I just ordered the TouchDRO v2 package.    About to pull the trigger on these Amazon scales for my bench mill.
> 
> Has anyone else got these glass scales up and running yet?
> 
> EDIT:  I went ahead and ordered a set (X/Y/Z).  I'll post my results back here when everything arrives.


Thank you. I will be anxiously waiting.


----------



## Unlogic (Mar 13, 2021)

Unlogic said:


> I've ordered these very same scales from an eBay seller in Europe and I'm planing to use them with the Wireless DRO Adapter for Glass and Magnetic Scales V2 board. I'll report back on how they work as soon as they arrive.


I've received my scales now. I'll see if I can try them out tomorrow.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 16, 2021)

Just got my first scale delivered today.    The scales shipped from different locations.   The TouchDRO unit is still in transit, so I can't hook anything up.    But here are some picks.   I see "USSR" on the shipping labels, and it looks like Cryillic writing on the cover plate - so maybe these are from Russia?  I opened the reader to see what the circuit looked like, but it has some kind of protective coating on it.   Epoxy?  Caulking?   No idea..  the substance is hard to the touch though. 

The 'brand' on it is Vevor (like the Amazon pics), and it came with a bracket, some screws, a cover, and maybe an adapter cable?  Its DB9 to DB9 - so I'd have to get the meter out to see if the pins change or something.    No paperwork included int he box, but it was well  packaged. 

I'll continue as more items arrive.

Using the part number on the box - GSC600MMDC0000001V0

I found this:  https://www.vevor.com/products/600m...g-3m-signal-cable?_pos=1&_sid=b31b833a2&_ss=r


----------



## Unlogic (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice that you found the official website of the manufacturer.

This is what I got in the package of my scales along with some mounting accessories.

There is no mention what so ever of the  small DB9 adapter or any instructions of any kind.


----------



## Unlogic (Mar 17, 2021)

This is the information about these scales that was available in the eBay listing I bought them from.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 18, 2021)

Looking at the pinout diagram here:  https://www.touchdro.com/store/diy-dro-glass-scale-adapter-v2.html#documentation

Then comparing it to the scales pinout (see previous post) - Any idea what "R1" maps too?


----------



## fursphere (Mar 19, 2021)

Success! 

Hooked up my scales this morning on the 'bench' (my desk) and slowly ran them back and forth on the axis.   Smooth increments, no number jumping.  The calibration is way off - I'd say by about 50% - (260mm scale showing around 130mm) so I'll work through that when I get them installed on the mill. But so far so good. The wiring from the Amazon article was correct - I just ignored the 'R1' wire and hooked up the other four.


----------



## mksj (Mar 19, 2021)

Check that you have the correct resolution or you are in radius mode vs. diameter mode.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 19, 2021)

mksj said:


> Check that you have the correct resolution or you are in radius mode vs. diameter mode.



Thanks, there is an entire scale calibration section I need to work through after I get them installed on the milling machine.  CPI "counts per inch" (it feels very similar to calibration stepper motors - matching the observed travel to the actual travel with some math involved).



			DRO Scale Calibration


----------



## smoky4712 (Mar 29, 2021)

I was hoping that you would have some time this weekend to get your system up and running. We are waiting to see how those scales work out. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## fursphere (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a total of four now (got a 4" for the quill).  We're actually trying to buy a new house right now, so the mill is getting ignored a little.    But I've had them all hooked up to the TouchDRO and they appear to be fine.  Just need to install them, which is going to take some work on the Z and Y axis due to the castings.


----------



## Unlogic (Mar 29, 2021)

I found some serious electrical problems with my brand new Optimill MH 35V so before I can install my scales I need to know if Optimum is going to repair or replace my mill.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 5, 2021)

Unlogic said:


> I found some serious electrical problems with my brand new Optimill MH 35V so before I can install my scales I need to know if Optimum is going to repair or replace my mill.


Not good news. I hope all works out well.


----------



## Unlogic (Apr 6, 2021)

I've been waiting for a response for over a month now. Luckily for me I bought the mill from a local reseller so I don't have to take the fight directly with Optimum instead the reseller handles that.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like Vevor is a Chinese company that has a warehouse in Russia 
-M


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm thinking of just doing it. I have some time off so I think I will just get all of the stuff coming. 
   Anything I should look for specifically in an android tablet?


----------



## fursphere (Apr 7, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> I'm thinking of just doing it. I have some time off so I think I will just get all of the stuff coming.
> Anything I should look for specifically in an android tablet?


I'm using an old Nvidia Shield Tablet.  I think its running Android 7.0   

Basically anything that has Bluetooth should work.   The Amazon Fire tablets are based on Android and nice and cheap - but you have to do a little work to get the Google play store installed so you can get the TouchDRO app - do your homework on those before you buy one.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was thinking of a name brand, maybe lenovo. Not one of the newest releases . Just over $100


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh one more thing.
   Thinking of putting a scale on the quil. This looks like it could be a bit of a challenge. Any tips ?


----------



## fursphere (Apr 7, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Oh one more thing.
> Thinking of putting a scale on the quil. This looks like it could be a bit of a challenge. Any tips ?


I bought a 4" scale for my PM-30MV.   Plan is to make a new faceplate with an aluminum sheet and just mount it directly to it, removing the built in DRO.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 7, 2021)

fursphere said:


> I bought a 4" scale for my PM-30MV.   Plan is to make a new faceplate with an aluminum sheet and just mount it directly to it, removing the built in DRO.


My dilemma....


----------



## fursphere (Apr 7, 2021)

Should be able to drill and tap that flat area to the right of the spindle stop screw.  Just get some standoffs and bring the scale out.  It'll take time to design and build the mounts, but it should work.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 8, 2021)

Everything is ordered.
   I'm sure I will be looking for some support when I'm trying to configure everything.

BTW the tablet I was looking at a month or two ago appears to be gone. I found another that had good reviews.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08TLSB3WS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


And there was a $15 coupon


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm pretty certain that everything arrives today. I hope to start working on the mounting of the scales right away. The mill had a 2 axis DRO mounted previously so I have some of what I need to mount the Y axis the X axis was of course drilled and tapped, What are the odds that the new scale will just bolt on? My guess would be slim to none. I did order two scales for the Z the knee should be pretty straight forward the quill less so. I should be able to mount the tablet onto the existing arm from the old DRO. 
   Although, Now Im distracted by getting a call that my Tube audio amps and tube preamp are ready to be picked up. I hve a feeling that I will be seting up the audio system and listening to music the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 18, 2021)

fursphere said:


> Success!
> 
> Hooked up my scales this morning on the 'bench' (my desk) and slowly ran them back and forth on the axis.   Smooth increments, no number jumping.  The calibration is way off - I'd say by about 50% - (260mm scale showing around 130mm) so I'll work through that when I get them installed on the mill. But so far so good. The wiring from the Amazon article was correct - I just ignored the 'R1' wire and hooked up the other four.


Hello
   I have everything, Fedex is rather unpredictable. If you don't mind just a little clarification on the pin out. I have a few other things I need to do today but would like to finish the box today.


----------



## fursphere (Apr 18, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Hello
> I have everything, Fedex is rather unpredictable. If you don't mind just a little clarification on the pin out. I have a few other things I need to do today but would like to finish the box today.


The wiring diagram on the website / amazon page has 5 pinouts. One is labeled "R1".    R1 doesn't map to anything on the TouchDRO device.  I just left it un-wired.  No issues.  Basically - ignore the "R1" wire / pinout.  It doesn't go to anything on the TouchDRO device.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok I have one scale hooked up.... I need to test so I download the app, connect bluetooth. It appears to connect for about 2 seconds then disconnects. No luck reconnecting, so I forget device and connect new device again and 2 seconds.
   I was thinking it was the off brand tablet. So I tried my phone, same thing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jwdanie (Apr 20, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Ok I have one scale hooked up.... I need to test so I download the app, connect bluetooth. It appears to connect for about 2 seconds then disconnects. No luck reconnecting, so I forget device and connect new device again and 2 seconds.
> I was thinking it was the off brand tablet. So I tried my phone, same thing. Anyone have any ideas?


Not sure it will help, but I turned off 'nearby device scanning' at settings > connections > more connection settings.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 20, 2021)

jwdanie said:


> Not sure it will help, but I turned off 'nearby device scanning' at settings > connections > more connection settings.


I will give that a try.


----------



## fursphere (Apr 20, 2021)

Are you using a small or large power brick to power the TouchDRO device?   Its possible its not supplying enough amps, causing disconnect issues.  I'm using one of the larger ones - 2 amp supply I think.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 20, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> I will give that a try.


My settings don't have those options. this tablet is running android 10 Marshmallow.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 20, 2021)

fursphere said:


> Are you using a small or large power brick to power the TouchDRO device?   Its possible its not supplying enough amps, causing disconnect issues.  I'm using one of the larger ones - 2 amp supply I think.


I will try that next. the one I am using is from a JBL speaker. it is larger than a cell phonecharger but I have a big one I will try.


----------



## jwdanie (Apr 20, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> My settings don't have those options. this tablet is running android 10 Marshmallow.


That's odd - mine says Android 10 as well. Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 10.4"


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 20, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> I will try that next. the one I am using is from a JBL speaker. it is larger than a cell phonecharger but I have a big one I will try.


As it turns out I was using a 2.3 amp power supply. I changed cords still the same thing on tablet and phone. connects for 1 second the disconnects.  when I try to reconnect it it doesn't do anything. although it shows up as a previously connected device.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 21, 2021)

I also tried another phone. Same 
   I'm begining to think it might be the board.


----------



## smoky4712 (Apr 24, 2021)

Well stupid me. It was my mistake I wasn't trying to connect from the app. Yuriy made a house call. fixed me right up. Pretty handy when you live right down the road from the "The Guy"
    We had a nice long chat, Heck of a nice guy. I'm really looking forward to getting this up and running on the machine.
BTW Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## fursphere (Apr 24, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (May 7, 2021)

smoky4712 said:


> Well stupid me. It was my mistake I wasn't trying to connect from the app. Yuriy made a house call. fixed me right up. Pretty handy when you live right down the road from the "The Guy"
> We had a nice long chat, Heck of a nice guy. I'm really looking forward to getting this up and running on the machine.
> BTW Thank you guys for your help.


How has your setup worked out for you?


----------



## smoky4712 (May 8, 2021)

nighthawkFmobil said:


> How has your setup worked out for you?


My electrician buddy just stopped by today to make sure I had all of the parts to power up the mill. So probably on Sunday I can start making some chips
   So I have only one of the scales mounted on the mill at this time. I need the mill powered up so I can make mounts for the other scales/ read heads. 
   So I can't really answer you fully yet, but the X axis works great. I'm very sure that it will all workout very nice. I noticed as soon as I opened the app on the tablet it would connect to the Bluetooth and remember where it's located.
   I went through the calibration for the one scale and it is spot on. I back checked it by moving the table 12" and it was exactly on the money. after I have everything finished I will check it with some 123 blocks as well. 
   So far so good, I cant believe it has taken so long to get this thing up and running. It' a good thing I didn't need to make money with it. I would be in the soup line. 
   If you weren't aware it took me over two months to get a new motor.


----------



## Unlogic (May 9, 2021)

I've also been delayed by several months. The Optimum Optimill MH 35V I purchased had some electrical faults and due to supply shortages it's getting replaced by a Optimum Optimill MH 50V instead.

Since that machine is slightly bigger I had to order a longer scale for the X-axis. There seems to have been some revision made to these scales because the longer scale I ordered for the new machine cam with slightly different accessories including plastic end caps for the protective aluminum cover and cable base pin output adapter.





I now have all the scales I need, just waiting for the milling machine to be exchanged....


----------



## smoky4712 (May 9, 2021)

I was just looking at the lathe last night. Now I'm considering putting a touch DRO on that.  The 40" scale would just make it.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 13, 2021)

nighthawkFmobil said:


> How has your setup worked out for you?


Just today, I installed the Y axis scale. so second one down. and its working great.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (May 13, 2021)

Thanks so much for your updates guy. I'm about to go the touchDro route. This information is very helpful.


----------



## smoky4712 (May 15, 2021)

Just a quick pic.


----------



## Unlogic (Jun 19, 2021)

Finally got my mill replaced with one that works properly so I installed the scales along with the TouchDRO and everything is working very smooth so far.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Jun 19, 2021)

Cool looking mill!


----------



## Unlogic (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks, it's an Optimum Optimill MH 50V of German/Chinese origin.


----------



## smoky4712 (Jul 1, 2021)

Well Ive been MIA
   I was summoned to another out of town job. at least this one is driving distance from home, though it will be only for the odd weekend. 
 My machines are going to get lonely.  I was able to get the z axis scale mounted on the knee before I left town . I'm still trying to work out a plan for the quill mounting. There are not too many places to put it where it wont be in the way of something. And BTW the touch DRO works like a charm..... I hope I powered it all down before I left town 

I hope all is well with all of you. And yes cool looking mill, I hope you have gotten it dirty a few time by now.


----------



## mksj (Jul 1, 2021)

Quill mount is a bit challenging in particular with the bulky glass scales. They do sell slime line glass scales which are smaller but you still have an issue with the limited travel at the ends which makes the scales much longer than the travel. Example below is a magnetic scale, the brackets attaching to the head have 2 screws and I was very careful of not drilling the holes too deep into the release mechanism. I use sensors on my quill for auto start and auto reverse so a few more wires and planning to incorporate them.

Had an Optimum BF-30 previously, had too many QC issues, some serious. Also had limited Y axis travel. Hopefully the new models have improved the Chinese manufacturing QC. Fortunately I was able to move up to a full size knee mill.


----------



## fursphere (Jul 8, 2021)

Question for you folks that have got these scales installed.    Did you use the M4 screws that came with the scales, or go to something like an M5 or M6 to mount them?  M4 seems a little on the week side, even though it doesn't really need to be strong.  

I still haven't got mine installed - but the shop space (garage) is almost cleaned up after the move, so its getting closer.


----------



## Unlogic (Jul 9, 2021)

I used M6 allen head bolts of 12.9 grade to attach the scales to the machine.

Probably overkill but it was the only allen head bolts I had available.


----------



## Paramax55 (Aug 25, 2021)

This was my solution for the quill. I have a tabletop mill, so the quill IS my z-axis. I made a clamp from some 1/4" sheet aluminum. Cut the circle on the lathe, slit it in the bandsaw, a couple of screws and an "L" bracket that I made. Once I had the scale in my hand, it all sort of fell into place. It also helped that these things are less than $50.00 if something were to go south.


----------



## axa88 (Oct 18, 2021)

For you guys that have been running these inexpensive scales for a couple months now, how is it going?


----------



## Unlogic (Oct 19, 2021)

They have worked great for me, no issues what so ever.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 19, 2021)

I am a fan of the "package deals" which include 3 scales plus the Display.  These often have a much lower total cost than separately sourcing the scales plus the display.  I had wanted to get a PM728vt (mill) with the DRO and the Pedestal, but both the DRO and the Pedestal stand were back-ordered items.  I ended up buying just the Mill.  I fabricated a larger table with additional workspace for about the same cost as the narrow pedestal stand.  I sourced through eBay a DRO kit that included 3 scales plus the display for less than $190.   I liked the fact it was a set, as that gave me confidence the "pin out" of the 9 pin connectors would be matched between the scales and the display (some displays expect a different pin-out pattern than others).  

The kit included a 250mm (Y-Axis), 450mm (Z-Axis), and a 500mm (X-Axis) scales.   When the DRO kit arrived, it was laid out and connected at the dinner table to confirm function.  It worked as advertised.  I even set up some 3-2-1 blocks to act as a stop for the read heads on the table, to confirm accuracy and repeatability.  It passed the test. 

As with all of these kits, the bracket were largely useless, and the screw sets did not mate up with all the threaded holes on the scales (But that can be remedied with a trip to the hardware store; the threads were metric).  Custom brackets had to be fabricated, but then, if you have a mill, this task is quite manageable. 

There was also the incentive that the PM Factory DRO added $800 to the cost of the mill, but the kit which was purchased from eBay was less than $200.   I tested it with a pair of 3-2-1 blocks and an edge finder that was 0.200 inch wide.  Resolution on the scales is 0.0002 inches, the display was off by one count of resolution.  With additional tests, I learned the DRO was more accurate than the hand-wheels on longer cuts, once the linear correction factor was keyed into the display.  

Link to what I bought:
eBay 3 Axis DRO with Scales


----------



## fursphere (Oct 19, 2021)

axa88 said:


> For you guys that have been running these inexpensive scales for a couple months now, how is it going?


No issues with mine.   The brackets they come with are pretty much useless.  So prepare to fab your own.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Nov 4, 2021)

I sourced two out of my three scales from https://www.vevor.com/. They arrived quick and have been working great. I cant speak on longevity as the install was just completed recently but you can get 3 scales for close to 150$. My only suggestion to someone reading this is to just get your scale a couple inches bigger than your travel especially if your mill has room for it.

I have the x and Y read heads on my pm940 attached to the same bracket so i was able to eliminate holes going into the side of the saddle. Im not sure it was worth it but im happy i took on the challenge.

It was a pretty tough project for me designing and making all the brackets im not going to front like it was a cake walk. It wasnt hard, just time consuming. Im so happy to be able to just connect my phone and run touchdro off of it. Ill get a dedicated tab in the future but as of now im only like 200$ into a sweet dro setup not including the hardware i had to purchase which was less than 20$ for all the brackets i made. I just used scrap aluminum inhad to fabricate everything. Its always fun looking back at it  when its finished and done correctly.


----------



## axa88 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ive now installed 2 of 4 of my mill scale... I've done one axis a day like nighthawk mentions there are challenges that arise.
I'm trying not to go nuts worrying about the slightest cosine error or things that may not really matter to me in the long run. I've got other things to do and need this done.  Can't work on this everyday so an axis a day is going to take a week or more.


Question for others with these Chinese 'vevor' scales.
If the open side with sensor faces down (x,y horizontal axis) or away (vertical z,w axis) can I omit the guard/cover?
I really don't see the fundamental difference in covering scales where the opening slot is facing down/away. They will still be exposed to that side regardless of they are covered or not.

Anyone have experience not covering them while face down/away?


----------



## Paramax55 (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't have covers on any of my scales - mill or lathe. No problems here. I did have to take a couple of my scales apart and swap parts. There is a piece of glass suspended down the middle of the aluminum frame and there is plenty of room for oil and such to fall out of the way. The sensor is spring loaded to the outside world, so you won't stress anything if your alignmemt is off a little (but you already know accuracy can suffer). Some scales have a double rubber seal and some just have a single seal. If this were aerospace it might make a difference but I don't think it matters in the real world. Mountimg them is the real trouble. If they went bad several years down the road, it would take 10 mimutes and $45.00 to replace them.

Go with what you are doing.


----------



## axa88 (Mar 20, 2022)

So did everyone else with these scales get the same value for cpi when calibrating, 5080 I believe it was... I mean I don't see how they can be anything else but it could've been 5081 if rounding to the closet value...


----------



## ycroosh (Mar 21, 2022)

axa88 said:


> So did everyone else with these scales get the same value for cpi when calibrating, 5080 I believe it was... I mean I don't see how they can be anything else but it could've been 5081 if rounding to the closet value...


5080 is nominal resolution (5 microns). In reality, I've seen +/-10 or even more. My scales are on the plus side (5084, 5085, etc.)
There is no need to round to the closest value. In TouchDRO, CPI is a floating-point number, so you can have 5080.752345423344234 if you feel like it. 
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## fursphere (Mar 24, 2022)

axa88 said:


> So did everyone else with these scales get the same value for cpi when calibrating, 5080 I believe it was... I mean I don't see how they can be anything else but it could've been 5081 if rounding to the closet value...


Mine landed on 5075, but that was a quick and dirty calibration to get it up and running.   I should go back to dial them in tighter with an indicator setup.


----------



## jarhead (May 3, 2022)

I've been reading all the toucDRO posts anticipating the purchase of all components.

Very informative, Thanks All!


----------



## JFL4066 (May 4, 2022)

Jump in! The water is great! lol.

You won't regret it. Great display and software.


----------



## jarhead (May 15, 2022)

smoky4712 said:


> Just a quick pic.


Smoky,
Which scales did you get for your mill?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## jarhead (May 15, 2022)

Are most of the scales installed in this thread the Mophorn from Amazon initially linked by the first post?
Thanks, Joe

Edit, I ordered the TouchDRO V2 for glass/magnetic scales.


----------



## JFL4066 (May 15, 2022)

I have magnetic scales on my mill and glass scales on my lathe. All are Ditron scales from AliExpress.


----------



## jarhead (May 15, 2022)

JFL4066 said:


> I have magnetic scales on my mill and glass scales on my lathe. All are Ditron scales from AliExpress.


What is your opinion of ALIExpress. i hadn't heard of it until i joined this forum about a month ago.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## JFL4066 (May 15, 2022)

jarhead said:


> What is your opinion of ALIExpress. i hadn't heard of it until i joined this forum about a month ago.
> Thanks, Joe


I only purchased from the Ditron Store so far...





						Ditron Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
					

Discover the wide range of  from AliExpress Top Seller Ditron Official Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




					www.aliexpress.com
				




They have excellent communication. In both cases I received my scales in 7 days. They will make the cables any length you want. Which makes for a very clean install. I did make my own mounting brackets but they do include aluminum or pot metal ones. If you don't see what you want just send them a message. They were online both times when I asked questions.

I found out about Ditron in these forums if I recall correctly.

John


----------



## John_Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

I noticed on an old Mitutoyo Quill Scale in my junk box that there is a data port that could be hooked to a computer. This particular scale is dead but it has a nice bracket.  Are there any similar scales that would work on the quill and with glass scales for the X Y and Z and does this data port also provide power?


----------



## John_Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

I am a member of the Bridgeport Mill user group on facebook and they speak very highly of ToAuto glass scales available on Ebay and Amazon I haven't bought any yet but many have said that their customer service is good. They are in China but respond to messages within a day or so.


----------



## Paramax55 (Jul 11, 2022)

If you start looking on eBay and Amazon, you will see the same scales/displays advertised over and over again. The Chinese are masters at copying things. That means that most everything that you see will be compatible with everything else. I have displays and scales from three different suppliers. They all plugged into each other and worked. They are more accurate than my ability to measure. Scales are in the $45.00 range and displays are in the $100-something range. At those prices, just order scales and a display and use that nice bracket (the hardest part of the project).


----------

